# Microskiff Rally?



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Will there be another microskiff rally this year?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Will there be another microskiff rally this year?


 'sposed to be a west coast rally this year...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That's the plan. Guess it's time to start planning it huh? ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

any where or whens yet? -Capt. Jan 
-


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

West Coats Florida. Centrally located... Tampa/St. Pete area? I'll need some help here.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you come to the right place   -just holler 
-anytide


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I spoke with Jan today and Ankona will provide the grilled BBQ pulled pork....and who knows what else I may come up with


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Ft. Desoto is always good... And if anyone wanted
to make a weekend of it could camp...
Ozello is always a blast and the site of the original
Micro-Skiff Rally on 4-29-07...(Got a sticker  )


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ft. desoto has all the stuff -room,water, camping -but overfished :-/....
i like this ozello idea bwb's -wet a line with a chance to catch a fish too.
that would be nice,,great scenery to boot 
my .02 -anytide


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Why can we start Ozello at Pirate Cove boat ramp.....a great place to explore in the back country and out in the Gulf. Plenty of fish out there!

Fort De Soto is nice but too many boat traffic in the bay.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Why can we start Ozello at Pirate Cove boat ramp.....a great place to explore in the back country and out in the Gulf.  Plenty of fish out there!
> 
> Fort De Soto is nice but too many boat traffic in the bay.


 x2


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

South Shore at EG Simmons? Good fishing near by, ramp at the park, locked & secure at night. Some campsites are waterfront and you can park you boat right by you overnight. 

But "Intoxicants: Intoxicants and intoxicated persons are not permitted in Hillsborough County Parks". This may be a deterent. 

http://site.ruskinonline.com/EG_Simmons_Park.html


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

some of this has been tossed around on this thread already...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1269563607


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

should we pull a name from a hat? :-?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

better than pulling one from my a.... ;D

We are looking into a few possibilities... one requirement my wife requested was AC. So we are tossing around the idea of finding a place on the water to have the rally. Suggestions...


----------



## jjay0172 (Aug 23, 2009)

My .02 worth is take Ft. DeSoto outa the hat. Great facilities, but too many people out there that shouldn't own a boat. I'm usually tolerant of others, but this guy almost put my skiff up on the dock with his wake when he took off in a hurry from the ramp.    It was my first and last time there (and it was on a weekday too!) 

Never been to Ozello.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you can find some a/c at the best western-crystal river resort  Capt. J  
not far from ozello river.......          -'tide
--ft. desoto is a fiasco--


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Never been to Ozello.


It's nearly the opposite of Ft. De Soto in that the yahoos won't/can't survive very long there. I would say 90% of the people you encounter at Ft. De Soto couldn't get a 1/2 mile from the ramp in Ozello without tearing the lower units out of their boats. The other 10% might make it a 1/4 of mile.  ;D

Beautiful area from a scenic standpoint and the fishing can be very good too, but the rocks guard its treasures quite well.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> better than pulling one from my a....  ;D
> 
> We are looking into a few possibilities... one requirement my wife requested was AC. So we are tossing around the idea of finding a place on the water to have the rally. Suggestions...



Natures Resort at Homosassa would fit the bill
with AC for those staying and good facilities for
day trippers.
The sooner, and cooler, the better!


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

They definitely appear to have the capacity: http://www.naturesresortfla.com/
http://www.naturesresortfla.com/images/maplots.jpg


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hum looks good... One thing to consider is our hurricane season. Earlier would be better. So let's put it on the table...

1) location? (Ft. Desoto or Homossasa)
2) date? (Late June Early July would be my input)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ozello would be better -homosassa river is tough on micros -have to stay in channel because of limestone ,other boats will beat you up ,its narrow,winding, and rocky -so is ozello but no big boat traffic ,you can always sneak up (north) to greenleaf bay through salt river towards ozello to escape traffic and wet a line. good scenery and fishy. -homosassa river is bizy at times my .02 
-anytide


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So we have three places?

Desoto
Ozello
Homosassa

Any more ideas?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Phillippi ?

then 'ya got all Tampa bay


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

> My .02 worth is take Ft. DeSoto outa the hat. Great facilities, but too many people out there that shouldn't own a boat. I'm usually tolerant of others, but this guy almost put my skiff up on the dock with his wake when he took off in a hurry from the ramp.    It was my first and last time there (and it was on a weekday too!)
> 
> Never been to Ozello.


You get that 'Chit everywhere U go ....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> So we have three places?
> 
> Desoto
> Ozello
> ...



I like those three.


----------



## Paul_O (Mar 10, 2010)

What about Bokeelia or Cabbage Key? Tampa/St. Pete area lacks the protection for Micros to run once the wind picks up.My $.02.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We are trying to centrally locate the rally to give the largest number of people an opportunity to attend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll throw out a date on the calendar...

July 8th - 11th.?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ive been to the best western in crystal river, it was nice with boat docking, its own ramp and a tiki bar had a band playing music for after hours chilling  whatever :..... somebody make up their mind so i can pencil it in


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

how about ceader key- great fishing plenty of backcountry or openwater your choice out there


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

When considering locations here are just a few things to think about.

Access to location form land and water. Ability to hold large group. Facilities for overnighters or weekenders. Restrictions, "beverage" late hour gatherings etc. Activities for people who are not fishing all day.

I am not familiar with places on the west coast so your input as a forum is needed.

Thanks.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cedar key is a little fishing village,its cool little place. if your not fishing there is a little strip of shops and resturants there is also a museum to keep you busy


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cedar Key is a great place to visit. However as Jan was conveying if I brought my wife there she would zip through those 5 antique and treasure shops in minutes and then bytch the rest of the time. It is also a long way from everywhere.

I do like this little town with a drinking problem though, but not a good choice.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

x2 great place -no facilities ,just high end bed and breakfasts'
not central gulf coast either.... -'tide


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i guess it is a little to far away  but it did solve the boat traffic problem,in that case iam down for crystal river area


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is where I Play with my 13' Gheenoe anyone got the Kahonies to play there ... It's accessable from Ft Desoto ...


( WARNING ! I am Crazy Do NOT Atempt !!! )


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think someone mentioned E.G. Simmons. Good choice as it fits all of the requirements.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I think someone mentioned E.G. Simmons.  Good choice as it fits all of the requirements.


You forgot to mention being in Riverview it's only about 10-15 minutes from where you live too.  ;D 

Definitely a good choice for this region and for the travelers its way easier to get to vs Ft. De Soto. If the weather happens to go to hell Cockroach Bay is a very short run south and if conditions were bad enough, guys could always trailer and launch at the ramp there and fish the protected areas inside. Or even drive a little further south to Bishop's or even Tera Ceia Bay and fish those areas too. So I like that option if its needed.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Only concern I have with Simmons is the Park Rangers. They are normally pretty cool and won't say anything if you don't make a fool of yourself. I'm not saying anyone in our group would get drunk and loud but.... ;D


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Hell yes. [smiley=jackson.gif] Jamona! Teee Heeee!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Deerfly - I never even thought of that when I made the post. 

So how a bout one that is 30 minutes away - Holmes Beach (entry to Anna Maria Island).

But yes on the other access points that are accessable within minutes of Simmons and not to mention Simmons is close to things for the non-fishers to partake in.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly - I never even thought of that when I made the post.
> 
> So how a bout one that is 30 minutes away - Holmes Beach (entry to Anna Maria Island).
> 
> But yes on the other access points that are accessable within minutes of Simmons and not to mention Simmons is close to things for the non-fishers to partake in.


I was just teasing you on the distance thing, maybe Jan could knight the closest member with a rally coordinator hat. 

I would love to be 15 minutes away from a rally myself though. I'm just about smack dab in the middle between Homosassa and the southern Tampa Bay area, so I'm good with anything on either side of me. I like the area down your way a little better because there are no rocks to tear your boat up like there is up this way and northward.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

What about that K.O.A that has cabins with AC ?
Think it's near Pine Island and we know the fish will be there.....WALT !!! chime in Bro.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Simmons would be good ... But And I am NOT Kidding we need to hire someone to do security ...

If we all pitch in it will be worth it ! 


Lots of ( "those people" ) That need Watching ... You can tell by thier Beaty Eys staring at our "Toys" 

Dave


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i would throw in cash for secruity i like that idea


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Security...I got room for 60+ trucks and trailers in my yard.

And as Deerfly so graciously pointed out is only 15 minutes from the park.

Security covered!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No issue with security at Simmons. As I've said the Park Rangers are out there very often, don't leave cash or jewelery in your front seat with your window down and you'll be fine.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We are investigating an option that has camping and room facilities. Is not a state park so after hour beverages are not an issue. Will have more info soon.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo hoo! I finally get to attend a West Coast rally! Count me in. I like the EG Simmons idea but, I'm up for whatever...just no places where I'm going to "tear my LU off"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*UPDATE - LOCATION/DATE*

Tentative location, http://www.naturesresortfla.com/ We have someone investigating rates.

Tentative date, July 8-11th. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's only about 30 minutes more of a drive than Fort D is for me...I'll be there!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Simmons doesn't open till 8am. We had to move the Redfly due to that factor. Fort D doesn't have any time restrictions...


----------

